# Removing decorative fireplace



## swindmill (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a fireplace that is no longer functional that I'd like to remove (pictured below). It appears to be a steel insert, which covers the brick.  The chimney has been removed down to the top of the first floor ceiling, to make room for an addition upstairs.  Does anyone have any ideas what kind of work I'm getting into?  I'd assume that I'll be knocking out the brick that's inside the fireplace, but I'm not sure how the steel insert is removed.  Then I'm looking at some drywall work and finishing the floor underneath the fireplace.


----------



## handyguys (Dec 7, 2010)

I like the fireplace. If it were me I would look into making it functional again. That's just me.

You will have to do some detective work to see how its installed then just undo it.


----------



## swindmill (Dec 7, 2010)

It is a nice fireplace, but with the current floor plan, it's in a terrible place.  Making it functional would be a huge job.  The chimney was falling apart, and I've since removed most of it in order to add finished space upstairs. I was planning to add a gas unit on a different wall in that room.

As far as removing it, I guess I'll just start removing the brick from inside the fireplace and see where that gets me.  I'm not sure how the steel part is installed.


----------



## itsreallyconc (Dec 9, 2010)

*looks like cast iron - 3# hammer should be a good selection.*


----------



## swindmill (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm hoping to pull it out in one piece....


----------



## nealtw (Dec 13, 2010)

This thing was installed and sheetrock was put on later so cut the sheetrock back to the studs on each side of the chimney and it will more visable


----------



## swindmill (Dec 13, 2010)

nealtw said:


> This thing was installed and sheetrock was put on later so cut the sheetrock back to the studs on each side of the chimney and it will more visable



Not a bad idea. Thanks.  I might take this on this week.  I just hate to start and hit a snag.  It's in a room that I use frequently.


----------



## swindmill (Jan 24, 2011)

I took it out yesterday. It was about 10 buckets of brick and enough soot to coat the room several times. There will definitely not be any floor finishing to do, since there is basically a pile of dirt under the floor plate.  I guess my plan is to dig and cut my way to structure; tie in a piece of plywood; and tile a section of the floor along that wall.  That's where an entertainment center piece will go, so it will look like it belongs.  If anyone has ideas or suggestions, please let me know; I'm just winging this.




photo by swindmill, on Flickr


----------

